

12gm Micro Tug Robots Pull 21Kg Weights - varunkumarm
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/30/micro-tug-robots-can-pull-objects-2000-times-their-own-weight/

======
kbart
SI unit symbol for gram is "g", not "gm". For kilogram it's "kg", not "Kg".

